# TiVo HD TCD652160 Lifetime Subscription upgraded to 1TB



## Morpheus101 (Jan 14, 2006)

I have a TiVo HD TCD652160 with lifetime subscription and upgraded hard drive to 1 TB. The item is like new, and comes with all the original hardware.

I've listed the item on ebay: here

If you are the lucky winner of the auction I will throw in the original hard drive. Which has never been activated. As the winner, You MUST come back here and leave me a message in order for the hard drive to be included with the shipment.


----------

